# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  LH testovi za utvrđivanje ovulacije 3

## Sandrij2

Ok, nerado se odlučih za otvaranje 3. epizode, jer u 2. smo toliko toga "pametnog" napisale...   :Laughing:  
Molim sve cure koje se vrzmaju po ovoj temi da iskopiraju s epizode 2 ono što misle da je bitno.
Evo, ja npr. mislim da je jako bitno na kojim stranicama se mogu naručiti LH trakice. Pa evo mog doprinosa: 
http://www.testsforless.com/
http://www.saveontests.com/Ovulation%20Instructions.htm
http://www.accuratepregnancytests.com/
*Rene2*, daj ti stavi onaj link sa sličicama za usporedbu.

----------


## Indi

Evo i mene nešto zakopkalo s tim vašim trakicama, pa ću ih probati i ja, iako mi je sluz prilično dobra orjentacija. Samo u kratko možete li napisati kako / što?, točnije kad krenete s testiranje i koliko puta dnevno, i koliko trakica potrošite za 1 ciklus?

----------


## Sandrij2

> Rene2 (napisa): 
> Meni po FF-u prosječno O oko 17 dana, kada mi savjetujete da počnem??? 
> 
> Ako ti ovulacija ne šeta (kao meni od 14-21 dana), znači ako ti je uvijek oko 17 dana ja bi počela testiranje 14 dc. 
> A 15,16 i 17 dc bi testirala 2 puta i to popodne i navečer. 
> 
> Da ne pišem sada ponovo ovo sam kopi-pejstala sa jednog odbrojavanja i vidiš zašto mislim da se oko očekivane ovulacije treba testirati 2 puta. 
> Ineska (napisa): 
> 
> ...

----------


## Indi

Sandrij2   :Kiss:

----------


## Rene2

Evo prikaz mojeg testiranja. Crtice na nekim sličicama se ne vide jer je blic jak, a bijela podloga, ali tamo su i jako blijede, a ova današnja je gotovo ljubičasta kao kontrolna, dakle danas ili sutra je dan D. A tako slijedi i po BT. Evo vam pa gledajte
LH testići

----------


## stelerina

*Reneeeee*  :Preskace uze:

----------


## ema1

Rene, baš ti hvala za ovu slikicu!!!

I ja sam ih nabavila, ali imam jedno pitanje...
Naime, znam da nisam ni blizu ovulaciji, ali sam napravila jedan test onako za probu. Ono što sam primjetila je da je ona kontrolna crtica jako blijeda... dali i ona mjenja boju oko/kod ovulacije ili  :?

----------


## Rene2

Evo ovdje ima sličica koje prikazuju razne nijanse LH testova.
http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/opk.html

----------


## Ineska

Pa ako bi te baš gledale sličice LH testića - na FeFe-u  imate cijelu galeriju,
evo link za serijsko ovulacijsko testiranje, imate 150 sličica pa uživajte.
Ja sam magistrirala na njima. (a da ne govorimo o galeriji HPT-a   :Grin:  )

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/ga...=category&id=8

----------


## Indi

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7614950.html


Na ovoj ispada da je ova žena ovulirala nekoliko dana, ili ja nešto krivo??? Ineska, netko?

----------


## Indi

Skontala sam o čemu je riječ, čitala sam prošlo izdanje vašeih testiranja i cure moram reći da mi vas je bio gust čitati, više puta ste me nasmijale.  :Grin:  

Samo ću tu ukratko kopirati neke vaše odgovore, kao ponavljanje, da znam što mi je činiti u sljedećem ciklusu, a možda i pomogne kome:




> Kad je crtica ista ili jača od kontrolne to znači da će ovulacija nastupiti za 12-48 sati. U mom slučaju za 12 sati. A kad započne ovulacija crtica počne svjetliti..Uglavnom hops-hops od debele crtice pa sve dok ne počne svijetliti!





> Kad je crta tamnija od kontrolne to znači da je LH hormon u punoj snazi, ovulacija nastupa nakon toga, ali nije zgorega hopsati i taj dan...



Cure, i ja krećem s ovim trakicam, baš sam sad uzbuđena  radi toga :D , mada moram sačekati još 15 dana do sljedeće O.

----------


## Ineska

> http://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7614950.html
> 
> 
> Na ovoj ispada da je ova žena ovulirala nekoliko dana, ili ja nešto krivo??? Ineska, netko?


U ovom slučaju žena je ovulirala negdje između 15 i 16 dc.

----------


## Sandrij2

Evo, da malo prijavim stanje s testiranjem. Kratko i jasno: 15. dc, a nula bodova, N-I-Š-T-A. Izgleda da je ovaj put neka kasnija O... Ne želim ni pomisliti da ovulacije neće biti. Cure koje se testirate, kad je vama O ovaj ciklus? *Rene2*, ti si dokazano ovulirala. Jel' bila akcija u pravo vrijeme?

----------


## Indi

Bilo bi fora sastaviti listu cura kojima su trakice pomogle da ostanu trudne.
Sandrij2, bude ovulacije!

Koliko vi trakica potrošite za jedan ciklus? Bojim se da kad krenem se testirati da ću ih sve slistiti u 2 dana   :Grin:

----------


## Rene2

> *Rene2*, ti si dokazano ovulirala. Jel' bila akcija u pravo vrijeme?


Vidi Fefegraf   :Grin:

----------


## Ineska

> Sandrij2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  *Rene2*, ti si dokazano ovulirala. Jel' bila akcija u pravo vrijeme?
> 
> 
> Vidi Fefegraf


Šta? Šta? Štaaa? Niš ne vidiiiim

----------


## Rene2

Ah da, vi ne vidite moja hopsanja. Pa hopsanje je (nažalost samo jedno zbog preopterećenosti mene i MM) bilo u ponedjeljak navečer, a prema Fefeu, žene uglavnom ovuliraju ujutro. Ja sam odmah poslje toga ko klada zaspala, tako da se u miru mogla odvijati situacija, a da smo pogodili vidi se po OPK testu i BT shiftu, a još je bolji porast danas.   :Smile:   :smajlić zadovoljno trlja ruke:

----------


## Ineska

Al tebi je tek u utorak bio pozitivan OPK što znači da si ovulirala negdje između utorka (nakon testa) i srijede šta ne?
Glavno da imaš puno eggwhite-a pa su  *~o*  mogli lijepo plivati   :Love:

----------


## Rene2

Mogu ti reći da je curilo iz mene tog eggwhitea, sigurno su mogli dugo plivati. 
Nekako sam ohanila oko ove O, više su me držali simptomi prošle, pa sam i taj testić napravila, a i čekam Klomifen, pa se onda možda nešto upeca oko Božića  (a pred Božić mi je i rođendan).

----------


## Rene2

> Al tebi je tek u utorak bio pozitivan OPK što znači da si ovulirala negdje između utorka (nakon testa) i srijede šta ne?


Zapravo u utorak je druga crta već bila svjetlija od kontrolne, tako da ja mislim da sam profulala trenutak kad je bila najtamnija, a po BT ipak mislim da je O bila u utorak ujutro.

----------


## stelerina

Ja sam ljubomorna na vas sluzave, hocu i ja, hocu i ja  :D 

Iduci ciklus opskrbljujem se jajcima!  :Grin:

----------


## Ineska

> Ja sam ljubomorna na vas sluzave, hocu i ja, hocu i ja  :D 
> 
> Iduci ciklus opskrbljujem se jajcima!


ili grejpom   :Wink:

----------


## Ineska

> Zapravo u utorak je druga crta već bila svjetlija od kontrolne


A-ha. Onda dobro. Definitivno je akcija bila u pravo vrijeme.  :Klap:

----------


## stelerina

Idem cackati malo kak da budem sluzasta, odoh opet na macinu, nisam jos te kapi kupila.

Sve mi to stoji doma na sanku i onda kad nam gosti dolaze, onak mahnitalo sam sve poberem i bubnem u najblizi ormar   :Grin:

----------


## Sandrij2

Dakle:
12.dc: ništa

13.dc: ništa

14.dc: am- ništa
..........pm- ništa

15.dc: am- ništa
..........pm- ništa

16.dc: am- konačno svijetla vidljiva crtica! (mislim, daleko je od kontrolne, ali se bar nešto konačno vidi!)

----------


## Sandrij2

> Rene2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zapravo u utorak je druga crta već bila svjetlija od kontrolne
> 
> 
> A-ha. Onda dobro. Definitivno je akcija bila u pravo vrijeme.


  :Klap:

----------


## Indi

Cure moja i ja ću se početi ranije testirati jer sam jučer dobila presvijetlju kraljicu moga tijela, učinilo mi se nešto prerano, pa sam po sjećanju morala složiti zadnjih par ciklusa i stvarno došla mi ranije, kako nema spotinga i krene mi odmah nije do prolaktina,pa  pretpostavljam da je to rezultat VRKUTE koju pijem već mjesec dana, koja možda tamo dole sređuje sve kako treba biti, pa.. u svakom sl. krenut ću se testirati od 8.dc, što je tamo sljedeći petak, a onda vas možda malo više i ugnjavim...ne znam zašto se osjećam ovako ushićeno, ko da sam otkrila sasvim novi svijet, tj.puca me takva pozitiva.

*Rene 2* vibram da je doplivao plivači da se dolje gnijezdi gnijezdo s maleckim.


*Sandrije2* je li tebi ciklusi šetaju ili ti se jednostavno dogodi da u istoj dužini ciklusa ovulacija bude različite dane?

*stelerina* nadam se da postaneš sluzasta čim prije :D

----------


## anamar

:D stigli, jutros moji testeki
odmah sam jedan umočila, jer sam jutros izvlačila, doslovno izvlačila sluz iz sebe (postala sam čajomanka! pijem neku mješavinu za jajnike s nevenom), kad ono test nula, ništa, nada...
ostaje mi čekati l l

----------


## Rene2

*Sandrij*, negdje sam pročitala, da LH-u treba dulje vrijeme da dođe do urina, i da bi trebalo proći barem četiri sata od posljednjeg da bi urin bio pouzdan. Također kao *Ineska* preporučuju dva testiranja dnevno i to oko 14h i nešto prije 20h, jer da su tada koncentracije u urinu najveće.
To sam pročitala kad je moja O već prošla, ja zapravo dosad ni jednom nisam vidjela drugu crtu tamniju od kontrolne (osim u galerijama tuđih testova), vjerojatno je to jer često idem na WC, a i testiram se oko 10 h, pa ako padne drugo, onda oko 16h.
Nadam se da ove informacije pomažu svima. Meni su bile otkriće  :shock:

----------


## Sandrij2

> *Sandrij*, negdje sam pročitala, da LH-u treba dulje vrijeme da dođe do urina, i da bi trebalo proći barem četiri sata od posljednjeg da bi urin bio pouzdan. Također kao *Ineska* preporučuju dva testiranja dnevno i to oko 14h i nešto prije 20h, jer da su tada koncentracije u urinu najveće.
> To sam pročitala kad je moja O već prošla, ja zapravo dosad ni jednom nisam vidjela drugu crtu tamniju od kontrolne (osim u galerijama tuđih testova), vjerojatno je to jer često idem na WC, a i testiram se oko 10 h, pa ako padne drugo, onda oko 16h.
> Nadam se da ove informacije pomažu svima. Meni su bile otkriće  :shock:


Hvala, *Rene2*. U stvari, bilo bi idealno kad bi UVIJEK prije testiranja prošlo jednako vrijeme od prethodnog pipi. No, uz to bi onda i svi drugi uvjeti morali biti jednaki: jednake količine popijene tekućine, tjelesnih aktivnosti.... 
No, da ja nadopunim onu svoju listu od jučer:

12.dc: ništa 

13.dc: ništa 

14.dc: am- ništa 
..........pm- ništa 

15.dc: am- ništa 
..........pm- ništa 

16.dc: am- konačno svijetla vidljiva crtica! (mislim, daleko je od kontrolne, ali se bar nešto konačno vidi!)
..........15h- jako vidljiva crtica, za nijansicu svjetlija od kontrolne
..........20h- tamnija crtica  :D 
..........22h- mrvicu svjetlija crtica

17.dc: am- svjetlija od one 16.dc u 22h

(sinoć je bilo   :Preskace uze:  )
a sad čekamo... 
*rene2*, jako lijepo ti izgleda graf i super je tempirano hopsanje. Držim fige figetine da iz školskog grafa proizađe jedna prekrasna školska trudnoća i prekrasna bebica!!! 



> Sandrije2 je li tebi ciklusi šetaju ili ti se jednostavno dogodi da u istoj dužini ciklusa ovulacija bude različite dane?


Ciklusi mi šetaju od 26-32 dana, a Ovulacija od 15-18.dc, a lutealna faza od 9-13 dana (ovo 13 je samo jednom zabilježeno). Baš sam sada pregledavala sve grafove. Spotting mi recimo 6 ciklusa počeo 9.DPO, a u 2 ciklusa 11. DPO. Tako da sam ja onaj put kad sam ostala trudna prvi put pomislila da je to možda trudnoća kad mi je i 12.DPO prošao bez spottinga, a BT nije padala. 
*anamar*, vibram za kombinaciju čajeva, sluzi, trakica, BT.... i da rezultat bude   :Saint:

----------


## anamar

*sandrij2, rene2* dvaput hura i   :Klap:   za pogođeno hopsanje.
i vibrrrrrr, vibrrrrr, vibrrrrr za uspješnu oplodnju i implantaciju.

i hvala cure na informacijama o Lh testovima, bit će mi od koristi. ja sam oduševljena jer sam dobila pošiljku od testforlessa, jer sada ne moram u ljekarnu niti po test za tudnoću. 

*Indi*  i ja sam prošvrljala po svojim ciklusima, osam ih je na fefeu. O mi šeta od 15-21 dc, samo jednom je bila 25 dc i jednom 14 dc. lutealna mi je 16 dana, jednom (u zadnjem ciklusu) 15. ciklus je od 32-38 dana.

----------


## anamar

> *anamar*, vibram za kombinaciju čajeva, sluzi, trakica, BT.... i da rezultat bude


nadam se, hvala i  :Love:

----------


## Indi

Hvala cure na informacijama. Meni je ovaj put M došla 24.dan ciklusa, ako sam dobro sračunala, tako da ću se 8.dan za svaki slučaj početi testirati.

A ovo za urin, ja sam protočni bojler i nema šanse da mi razmak između dva urina bude 4 sata.

----------


## Indi

I cure vibram za vase male anđeliće i za to da se sad u vama gnijezde ~~~~

----------


## ema1

Ja ovaj mjesec dobila, ali je nešto sitno  :Embarassed:  ... tako da ću početi ranije sa testiranjem...
Držite mi fige!!!

----------


## stelerina

*rene, sandrij* *~~~~~~~~* za uspjesno _ --___---___ (to ja pokusavam docarati hopacupkanje sa sto manje smajlica )

e usput, ove godine ne kupujem kuglice ni trakice za bor, kitim Lh trakicama, kutijicama od silnih vitamina, cepovima od silnih ljekovitih kapi i sl. pa da malo ustedim   :Grin: 

Ja ovaj mjesec glumim slapove niagare, pa se nadam da ce M ranije zavrsit i ne otegnut do 9dana, ma to joj je u principu zadnje zavrsno ciscenje prije moje mrvice   :Heart:

----------


## bijeli ljiljan

*stelerina,* to uopce nije losa ideja   :Laughing:  
*rene2, sandrij2* ~~~~ za najveci osmijeh na vasem licu

----------


## Indi

*sandrij2* vidjela sam na odbrojavanju da si napisala da ti je ovul.bila jučer, a LH test ti pokazao još u subotu debelu crtu. Kolika je uopće pouzdanost LH testova, tj. pretpostavljam da si ti došla zaključka da je O bila jučer radi temperature koju si mjerila?
Ma ko šljivi temp. ostani  8)

----------


## anamar

*Indi* zbunj zbunj sam ostala od tvog posta. meni je danas Lh test pokazao O i sad sam zabrinuta može li on biti faličan. 
*Sandrij2* što ti misliš? 

9. dc  : ništa 
10. dc: jako blijeda crta
11. dc: malo obojenija crta
12. dc: tamnija crta od kontrolne

bt nije porasla, a sluzi ovaj put ima ko u priči.
inače fefe O najčešće pokaže od 15-21 dc u zadnjih 8 ciklusa.

hops-hops od 7. dc polumaraton, a od 11. dc maraton.

----------


## anamar

sori *sandrij2* sad sam pogledala na stranicu testforlessa i vidim, da kad je test pozitivan ovulacija nastupa kroz 24 do 48 sati. 
znači maraton se nastavlja. oj iscjedit ću MM-a.

----------


## Sandrij2

> *sandrij2* vidjela sam na odbrojavanju da si napisala da ti je ovul.bila jučer, a LH test ti pokazao još u subotu debelu crtu. Kolika je uopće pouzdanost LH testova, tj. pretpostavljam da si ti došla zaključka da je O bila jučer radi temperature koju si mjerila?
> Ma ko šljivi temp. ostani  8)


Ma ja sam totalno cool!  8) (kome ja to lažem, kome pričam basne....?)

----------


## Sandrij2

nemam pojma šta je pouzdano tj. pouzdanije. Mislim da sam od idućeg ciklusa na skidanju sa svih tih pošasti.

----------


## Sandrij2

Kako mi bježe ovi postovi? Sve sam htjela staviti u jedan. Bo?  :? 
*anamar*, još ne posustaj!!!!  :D

----------


## anamar

> Kako mi bježe ovi postovi? Sve sam htjela staviti u jedan. Bo?  :? 
> *anamar*, još ne posustaj!!!!  :D


hops-hops maraton traje 
 :smajlić koji miga: (na dijeti sam bez smajlića)

----------


## bijeli ljiljan

ja sam danas uspjela dobila bliiiijedu crticu, ali O se priblizava  :D  :D

----------


## Suzzy

Išla sam kupiti paketić tih testića na _accuratepregnancytests_ i na kraju cijele balade mi izbaci *error*  :?  I kaj sad? Jesam li naručila ili nisam? Jel se kome to dogodilo?

----------


## LO

Draga Suzzy to se meni isto dešavalo doma. Onda sam probala na poslu, jedan komp mi je isto tako radio a drugi bez problema. U čemu je stvar nemam pojma, al probaj i ti na neki drugi komp.

----------


## Suzzy

Probat ću doma. Samo se bojim da narudžba ipak nije prošla pa da mi ne naplate dva puta. Možda bolje da pričekam 10-ak dana pa da vidim hoće li stići poštom? 
Jeste li se logirale ili ne? Piše da ne moraš, pa ja nisam. Jel možda u tome problem?

----------


## anamar

*suzzy* ne znam ti odgovoriti ja sam naručila sa testforless, došli (i u moju zabit) za rekordnih 9 dana. i uredno mi je skinulo 20 eura 
s računa za 25 Lh testova i dodatnih 5 za utvrđivanje trudnoće.

----------


## Rene2

> Išla sam kupiti paketić tih testića na _accuratepregnancytests_ i na kraju cijele balade mi izbaci *error*  :?  I kaj sad? Jesam li naručila ili nisam? Jel se kome to dogodilo?


mislim da nisi naručila, moraš se logirati. I meni je prvi put izbacio error, ali kad sam se logirala sve je bilo u najboljem redu i ponovo sam prošla cijeli postupak narudžbe, i sve je bilo o.k. Testići stigli za točno 8 dana i naplaćeni samo jednom. Ne brini.

----------


## Suzzy

> curke dobro juto!
> evo meni priej 10 min.stigle martinine trakice, sad si razmišljam u koliko sati da se testiram?
> oko 11 il 12?
> kad se vi testirate?
> meni je danas 11dc, već prije 3 dana mi je počela plodna sluz, pa sad neznam točno u koje vrijeme da počnem....BT mi pada, zanči da se zbilja bliži O, kako sam samo uzbuđena, ajme!  :D


11 il 12, totalno svejedno
Obzirom da već imaš sluzi, počni danas.

----------


## dora13

da, svakako sam htjela danas još, al u koliko sati?
koliko prije nesmijem pišat?
2 il 4 sata?

----------


## dora13

evo ja napravila testić izgleda mi jednako ko na sličicama, nadam se da je to to...pa sad, kad je najbolje za akciju, danas il sutra?

http://www.testsforless.com/ovulatio...structions.asp  ovaj zeleni je taj kojeg sam ja radila   :Grin:

----------


## Suzzy

*dora13*, prema uputama ovulacija nastupa 12-48 sati nakon pozitivnog LH testa. Meni stiže i prije. Najbolje vi to odradite danas i ponovite sutra.

----------


## dora13

hvala suzzy.....ah to je sve nekak jadno 12-48 sati....znači dupla akcija pa ćemo bit na sirgurnoj strani....mislim da stiže tek za dva dana, al vidjećemo....ma super!  :D

----------


## Frle

Ajde sad ja sa jednim jako pametnim pitanjem:

krenula sam naruciti sa saveontests.com LH trakice, i posto nemam mastercard, nego diners, tamo kad odaberem taj nacin placanja, nigdje me ne trazi broj kartice i to. Kaze _Purchase from 2Checkout
_. Jel netko imao slicna iskustva?  :?  Sorry na glupom pitanju, al bas ne kupujem cesto sa interneta, pa sam malo   :Teletubbies:

----------


## Charlie

Mislim da trebaš otići na taj link, i tamo platiš Dinersom

----------


## Frle

jesam, i jos mi samo ostaje korak FInish, a de me nitko nije pitao broj kartice. Kako ce oni to naplatiti?

----------


## Suzzy

E ovako sam ja jedno 2 tjedna ko bedak ali sa americanom, dok nisam pročitala da ne primaju amex izvan USA ili Canade... ali se ne sjećam da li je tamo pisalo da se odnosi i za Diners. Na kraju sam platila Masterom (MM se isprsio   :Grin:  )

----------


## Iana27

*Frle* evo, posto se kuzim u placanja bacila sam pogled i malo je i meni "zmrdano" to placanje jedino ako ce te na zadnjem koraku traziti br. kartice...ja kada sam kupovala gledala sam na 2 razlicite stranice i nekako su mi najjednostavniji bili na testforless stranici, isto sam platila Mastercardom...

----------


## Frle

Dosla sam do predzadnjeg koraka, mislim da je to confirmation, ostalo mi je samo jos Finish. Nema me vise kad pitati broj kartice. Ma nist, budem zicala sestru broj kartice. Stalno si hocu izvaditi taj Master, al nikako. Anyway, thx svima na pomoci.

----------


## blondie

Cure, ja sam upravo naručila preko accurate! Prvi put, pa sam uzbuđena. Tko je tam naručivao? Ja sam stavila broj svog AMEX i prihvatilo je. 
A jel se dobije nekakva potvrda da je to stvarno naručeno ili samo čekam?  :?

----------


## Rene2

> Cure, ja sam upravo naručila preko accurate! Prvi put, pa sam uzbuđena. Tko je tam naručivao? Ja sam stavila broj svog AMEX i prihvatilo je. 
> A jel se dobije nekakva potvrda da je to stvarno naručeno ili samo čekam?  :?


Dobit ćeš e-mail.

----------


## blondie

sorry ak sam dosadna, ali još uvijek nisam dobila mail, pa sad ne znam kaj da mislim

----------


## dora13

curke, recite mi, dali vi uvijek imate drugu crticu na LH testićima?
meni je danas 4dpo ja ono bašbez veze napravil testić i vidim da mi se pojavila dobro vidljiva druga crtica....zar imam tak visoki LH?
jel se moram brinut?  :shock: 

blondie, to zna malo potrajat dok dobiješ mail, strpi se barem do sutra, ja sam prošle godine naručivala i mislim da mi je stigla potvrda tek idući dan!   :Love:

----------


## Indi

dora13 meni je znala biti vidljiva, ali ne sad baš jako...ali ja sam samo jednom probala. A zašto si nakon O radila opet testić?

----------


## dora13

ajme, radila sam opet baš zato kaj mi je prošle godine dok sam radila testiće bila blijeda crta, al nikad ono ful debela, pa sam čitala da to može upućivat na PCOS, ak kroz cijeli ciklus imaš povišen LH  :/ 
pa sad se brinem malo.....
nemam sad testiće doma, kao preventivnu mjeru sam ih ostavila na poslu   :Grin:

----------


## Indi

dora, mislim da je lh nakon ovulacije normalna pojava i da se ne moraš radi toga brinuti.

----------


## Rene2

> Ajde sad ja sa jednim jako pametnim pitanjem:
> 
> krenula sam naruciti sa saveontests.com LH trakice, i posto nemam mastercard, nego diners, tamo kad odaberem taj nacin placanja, nigdje me ne trazi broj kartice i to. Kaze _Purchase from 2Checkout
> _. Jel netko imao slicna iskustva?  :?  Sorry na glupom pitanju, al bas ne kupujem cesto sa interneta, pa sam malo


I meni se to dogodilo kad sam htjela platiti Amexom, onda su mi gospoda iz Amexa rekli da takvu kupnju moram najaviti, jer da je to nepouzdan način kupovine, naime prije par mjeseci je neki hacker na taj način 'orobio' nekoliko tisuća kartica.

----------


## pirica

ja sam sinoć plačala masterom i tražio me broj kartice i onaj broj iza od 3 znamenke, i dans sam dobila mail da su poslane.

----------


## Ann

Tayra ja sam narucila bila vec treci komplet sa http:///www.accuratepregnancytests.com, tamo mi je nekak najednostavnije i dode mi vrlo brzo, zadnji put je doslo za 7 dana

btw. cure ako nekome treba ja bi dala, prodala...
20 kom LH testova + 2 testa za trudnocu...vise mi ne trebaju!   :D

----------


## dora13

Ann  :D  čestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## blondie

Ann ja bih kupila, imaš pp.

----------


## Ann

thx dora  :Smile: 
blondie evo odgovorila sam ti

----------


## Ineska

> jesam, i jos mi samo ostaje korak FInish, a de me nitko nije pitao broj kartice. Kako ce oni to naplatiti?


da, trebala si stisnuti *finish* i onda si gotova sa njihovom stranicom i prebacuju te na stranicu 2chekouta i tamo upisuješ broj kartice.
Taj 2checkout je nešto kao paypal.

----------


## Suzzy

Ja sam nekoliko puta prošla taj cijeli proces... stisnula bih i taj *finish* ali nije me prebacio na nikakvu stranicu. Čekala sam nekoliko dana da vidim hoće li mi se netko javiti... nije. Onda sam na jednom dijelu tog procesa, ne sjećam se kojem, skužila na vrhu stranice sitnim crvenim slovima rečenicu gdje je pisalo da NE prihvaćaju amex i diners izvan USA ili Canade.

----------


## Ineska

Bo?!
Mene je prebacilo na tu stranicu, upisala sam broj Dinersa i sve super sve 5. 
U roku 8 dana stigle trakice i uredno naplaćeno sve.

----------


## blondie

cure imam jedno, vjerojatno jako glupo pitanje, ali evo pošto sam jučer umočila prvu trakicu, naravno niš mi nije jasno.
Jučer mi je bio 11 DC i pojavila se samo kontrolna crta.
E sad, navečer sam primjetila malo sluz, pa me zanima da li se može dogoditi da danas npr. bude odmah jaka crta (a jučer je uopće nije bilo) ili crta laganini počne tamniti svakog dana sve jače?

----------


## Suzzy

*blondie*, u pravilu crtica lagano tamni i kad primijetiš da je onak fino vidljiva počni se češće testirati. Meni je od sjene do ful tamne prošlo cca 24 sata.

----------


## blondie

thanx!

----------


## pujica

meni je tamnila cca 48 sati

----------


## ronin

Bolje da ne napišem koliko je dana meni tamnila....

----------


## Rene2

> cure imam jedno, vjerojatno jako glupo pitanje, ali evo pošto sam jučer umočila prvu trakicu, naravno niš mi nije jasno.
> Jučer mi je bio 11 DC i pojavila se samo kontrolna crta.
> E sad, navečer sam primjetila malo sluz, pa me zanima da li se može dogoditi da danas npr. bude odmah jaka crta (a jučer je uopće nije bilo) ili crta laganini počne tamniti svakog dana sve jače?


Može!

Ineska je baš pisala o tome u jednom postu. 



> 14 DC oko podne napravila sam prvi test i bio je negativan (crtica je bila svjetlija od kontrolne). Taj isti dan predvečer osjetila sam da sam nekako izrazito horny... jelte nekako hebežljiva a znam da mi je to uvijek oko ovulacije pa da ne bi odnio vrag šalu napravila sam još jedan test navečer oko 20 sati i bio je pozitivan (crtica iste debljine ko i kontrolna). 
> 
> 15 DC ujutro oko 10 opet sam napravila test i bio je još pozitivniji nego jučer (crtica testa deblja od kontrolne). 
> Oko 14 sati počeli su oni moji davno zaboravljeni ovulacijski bolovi i onda sam napravila još jedan test da vidimo kako se crtica kreće (jer pošto mi ov.bolovi kažu da ovuliram - test bi morao sada biti negativan - jer LH kad ovulacija počne padne), i naravno test je bio negativan... bolovi su mi trajali još do cca ponoći. 
> Dakle od prvog pozitivnog testa do ovulacije prošlo je cca 12 sati. 
> 
> A zamislite da nakon prvog testa 14 dc u podne koji je bio negativan, da sam sljedeći napravila 15 dc oko 14 sati i taj bi bio negativan i ja bi se dakle testirala dalje ko manijak, još bi pala u bed jer kao ne ovuliram...


to imaš na  LH testovi za utvrđivanje ovulacije 2

----------


## Indi

Mogu ti biti sve kombinacije, znači da je nema i da odjednom se pojavi tamna, evo pogledaj kako je moja u jednom od ciklusa tamnila, malo je ima, pa nema, pa tamna...

http://img489.imageshack.us/my.php?image=testicics8.jpg

----------


## blondie

jao mrak, *indi* ovo mi je super pomoglo!   :Kiss:

----------


## Indi

A vidi koliko ih imaš još tu od nekih drugih cura  :Grin:  :

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/ga...hp?mode=search

----------

> A vidi koliko ih imaš još tu od nekih drugih cura  :
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/ga...hp?mode=search


...hej ja sam ovdje drugi puta i planiram bebu, ne u tako skoroj buducnosti al informirala bi se o svemu.....mozete mi malko pojasniti te trakice tocnije...hvala

----------


## Indi

Malena mislim da je najbolje za početak ništa ne koristiti neko vrijeme neko jednostavno opušteno se seksati.

Inače ove trakice služe za točno utvrđivanje ovulacije. Budući su kod nas jako skupe (1 je valjda oko 60 kn, pa na više) mi ih naručujemo preko neta gdje za oko 80 kn dobriješ 20km ovulacijskih (OPT) i 5 za testiranje je si trudna (HTP). Palo još iščitaj ovu temu, tu je dosta toga napisano, pa ako nešto ne kužiš, samo pitaj   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## sonja3333

Danas mi je 28.dan ciklusa a inače su mi ciklusi od 32 do 35 dana.
Vidi se samo kontrolna crtica i ništa više.Je  li to normalno?

----------


## Indi

Da, to je normalno za kraj ciklusa.

Jesi li ti to probala za test, tek tako?

Kad ti inače pada O?

----------


## blondie

cure oko 22,00 sam ponovno namočila i vidi se crta! Nije još ni blizu kontrolne, ali vidi se! Znači krenulo je...

----------


## sonja3333

Za prvi put sam probala tek tako. :?

----------

> Za prvi put sam probala tek tako. :?


..moze pitanje??...kako se tocno izracuna prvi dan ovulacije i kolko tocno traje?..

----------


## gejsha

kak mislis izracuna nemres to izracunat  :/  to je drugacije kod svake zene nekoj je 14 dc nekoj 15,16 itd. 
Kazu da je zena plodna 3 dana a jajasce zivi cca 12-24 h

----------


## sonja3333

Ja računam od uobičajene dužine ciklusa minus 14 dana bi trebala biti ovulacija?
Znači ako su mi ciklusi 35 dana,ovulacija bi trebala doći negdje 21.dan.

----------


## Indi

Ako pretpostavljaš da ti je 21.dan ciklusa, onda se kreni testirati dan-dva ranije, malo prouči ovu temu, a što god te još zanima pitaj. 
Meni je dobra orjentacija plodna sluz, tj. kad ona krene znam da će O biti za 2-3 dana, tako da nju čekam kako ne bih trošila uzalud trakice.

Gore naviše imaš i link za slikice, pa malo prouči i da uhvatiš O i onda +  :Kiss:

----------


## Indi

malena27 pogledaj tu malo: 

i tu http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10351
http://www.trudnoca.net/tekst.php?id...0trudno%C4%87e

----------


## gejsha

a da si počmeš malo i temp. mjerit bar prvi drugi ciklus dok nevidis točno oko kojeg dana ti je ... 
jer meni nekad bude 14 dc a nekan 21 dc   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sonja3333

Krećem od sljedećeg ciklusa i sa mjerenjem temperature.
Hvala cure.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Frle

jel netko od vas narucivao sa "saveontests" trakice? Ja ih jos uvijek nisam dobila, a potvrdu da su poslane sam dobila 22.3. Skoro pa ce dva tjedna. Jel to normalno?

----------


## Suzzy

*Frle*, mislim da nešto ne štima... ja naručujem sa saveontests i dođu mi za cca 8 dana. Probaj ih kontaktirati.

----------


## Frle

tek sam sada primjetila da mi na prvom mailu pise 5-15 working days (mon-fri). Znaci imaju jos fore. Nemrem vjerovati da ce mi doci bas 15.dan. Sada mi doduse vise ni ne znace nista, jer mi je O prosla, al malo mi je bad da sam ih platila, a da uopce ne dodu.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andiko

pitanje za stručnjakinje.............iz područja LH testova....


Bila ja jučer na ultrazvuku - folikul 19 mm (tek 9dc) - veli meni dr - napravite LH test.... Ja reko' - doktore nema šanse ....ZNAM JA.... nema šanse ovulacija kod mene prije 14 dana .... AHA kaže on

Napravim ja LH test - a on PLUS (platila LH test 40 kn - onaj sa čepom - fakat impresivno izgleda)


... i ok. Navečer dojdem doma - na ovim testovima s neta (dva napravila) ni sjene od druge crtice ?????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jel' ima netko neko pametno objašnjenje?

 :?

----------


## Charlie

Možda je ovulacija upravo bila? Folikul od 19mm je već dovoljne veličine za pucanje, zar ne?

Onda bi bilo logično da je crtica izblijedila.

Kad je O tako rano moguće je da se radi o folikulu zaostalom iz prošlog ciklusa, tako kaže moj dok.

----------


## gejsha

meni je na 19 mm puknuo u nedelju navece   :Grin:

----------


## Tayra

Cure, trebam pomoć ili savjet!

Dakle narucila sam ( ili pokušala naručiti) testiće sa saveontests.com. Sve je bilo ok, dok nisam došla do opcije 2Checkout . E tamo sam lijepo ukucala sve što mi traže uključujući i broj kartice, ali kad pritisnem complete your order ili tako nešto, samo me vrati na isti taj formular i crvenim slovom obilježi rubriku State i Province i ponovno broj kartice, opet ponovim i opet me vrati na isto. Pa kako da ukucam State kad daje samo mogućnost američkih država. Jao grozno!!!!

Možda sam i nekoliko puta naručila ako je to kraj, al nikad mi nije pisalo FINISH-ed ili tako nešto!?

Jao, vidjet ćete kad me rebne po kartici jedno 70 USD!!!!   :Grin:     :shock: 

Da, imam VISA karticu ako to nešto znači!




LH trakice, i posto nemam mastercard, nego diners, tamo kad odaberem taj nacin placanja, nigdje me ne trazi broj kartice i to. Kaze Purchase from 2Checkout

----------


## silvestra

koji dan mc poceti s trakicama i kakva mora biti pa da je to TO

----------


## pujica

*tayra* mozda i visu primaju samo ako je americka, pa zato nece

*slivestra* procitaj malo temu ispocetka, sve je vec objasnjeno u detalje, sa slikicama kako treba izgledati

----------


## blondie

pošto sad znam malo više, pa da raportiram.
Dakle, u petak popodne pao keks, navečer crtica je bila vidljiva ali slabo. U subotu popodne bolje vidljiva crta, u subotu navečer recimo ista kao kontrolna, ali sigurno ne jača od kontrolne. U nedjelju ujutro pao keks.
U nedjelju slaba crta, danas, dakle ponedjeljak crte nema.
kaj mislite?

----------


## Indi

Znači ovulacija nastupila ili jučer ili danas ili će svaki tren, a hopnite se vi još koji put ako stignete...i da ste uhvatili O~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## Indi

Ispravak, da su plivači doplivali jer   O ste uhvatili...

----------


## macka

*blondie*, mi smo negdje skupa ovulirale, izgleda   :Grin:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ u to ime

----------


## dora13

Cure, jutreko!!
recite mi molim vas, koje imate više iskustva, koliko treba da od prve sjene na LH dođe do deeeebelog pozitivnog rezultata?
meni je naime već od četvrtka sjeeenica, u petak je bila jača, sad maloprije se opet popiškila, pa je još malo jasnija LH crtica....jeli to dobro il ne?
znači li to da će skoro O?
joj nadam se, baš mi je neki dobar filing u ovom ciklusu  :D

----------


## sonja3333

28.dan ciklusa nije bilo ništa,osim one kontrolne crtice.
Dobro, za pred kraj ciklusa,ali evo,danas je 41. dan ciklusa a menge nema.
Nemam čak ni neke znakove pms-a.
Inače su mi ciklusi 32-35 dana,a znali su nekad biti i 40.
Što da radim? Jesu li se hormoni opet zbrkali?

----------


## andiko

> Možda je ovulacija upravo bila? Folikul od 19mm je već dovoljne veličine za pucanje, zar ne?


gjsha, charlie - nije puknuo, jer sam primila navečer štopericu i dva dana kasnije su ga punktirali ! Sigurno je bio oko 25mm (nisu ga više mjerili, samo su gledali jel' tamo)....

...tako i da i dalje ostaje neriješen misterij OPK testa.......  :Grin:

----------


## andiko

dakle - obviously nisi gjsha, nego *gejsha*  :Grin:

----------


## Indi

*andiko* ništa ne kužim jel to znači da su ovi s neta bili u krivu ili ovaj što si kupila u apoteci?

----------


## sonja3333

Please da mi netko odgovori na prethodni post.  :Kiss:

----------


## Indi

Nisam ti odgovorila jer nisam znala što reći...moguće da su se hormoni pobrkali opet, a je li moguće da si T...ako imaš još koji OPK onda ga napravi jer ako si T i on će ti pokazati debelu drugu crticu, ako nema ničega, osim kontrolne crtice, onda je vjerojatnost da su ti se hormoni zbrčkali veća...Nadam se da je prva verzija.  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## sonja3333

Idem sada probati pa javim.Hvala.

----------


## Indi

vibram do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ZO

I ja vibram do neba
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
imaš pp...

----------


## sonja3333

Situacija je ovakva.41.dan ciklusa i 2 crtice.Kontrolna nešto deblja ali jasnija od ove druge.
Zadnjih godinu dana ciklusi su mi 32-35 dana,a prije su znali biti 40,maksimalno jedanput 45.
Što da mislim?????
Grudi su mlitave,nemam simptoma pms-a niti trudnoće koje sam imala kad sam ostajala trudna.
Zbunjena sam.Molim pomoć i mišljenje. :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## sonja3333

Hvala vam cure,ali ne vjerujem da sam trudna.Ne koristimo kondome,ali "pazimo se".Znam da je to za mnoge glupo,ali eto,takav je naš način zaštite,u tri godine usjpešan osim kad sam željela ostati trudna.
Ne znam što da mislim,friška sam od kiretaža i još me čekaju pretrage.


Nije stigla p.p.?
 :?

----------


## ZO

Malo počisti inbox, možda  :? meni stoji u Outboksu...

----------


## sonja3333

Je,je stiglo je...  :Love:

----------


## andiko

*indi* - očito ovi s neta nisu pokazali ovulaciju kad su trebali.... imala sam folikul 19mm, a ovi testovi niš.....
ama.....nema veze više, samo mi je bilo čudno.... ne znam više koliko da im vjerujem   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sonja3333

Šta sad misliti?

28.dan sam imala lagane bolove u donjem trbuhu i sve je nagovještalo mengu,a ono ništa.

Sad mi jedino ostaje teorija da mi je ovulacija možda kasnila ili je nije bilo ili je tek sad prošla ili će tek doći.Po toj zadnjoj teoriji moja menga bi trebala doći za 15-ak dana,znači 56.dan ciklusa. :/ 

Nemam pojma što da mislim.

----------


## dora13

cure umopmoć, jučer mi je LH bio skoro pozitivan u podne i u 4 pm, a ono u 9pm negativan, skoro skroz nevidljiva druga crtica....
bolove nisam pratila, BT nisam mjerila jučer (glupača!!) al sam u sub imala sluzi.....
jučer smo hopsali ujutro, pa pretpostavljam, po ovim testićima, da jer O buila tokom dana ili noćas.....BT mi je počela rasti, pa sad.....  :?

----------


## dora13

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7618195.html

tako je izgledao moj testić....  :?

----------


## sonja3333

Nažalost ne znam pomoći,ali stvarno zbunjujuće.

----------


## sonja3333

Koliko se čeka očitanje testa?
Kod mene se prvih 5 minuta jedva nešto vidi,tek pod posebnim svjetlom,a nakon 10 min je jasnije.

----------


## dora13

sonja meni se počne pojavljivati crta za oko 5 minuta isto ko i tebi, a za 10 min je takva kakva ostaje, dok se osuši trakica je meni najbolja za procijeniti.....

----------


## sonja3333

Hvala ti puno.

----------


## macka

> http://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7618195.html
> 
> tako je izgledao moj testić....  :?


*dora13*, čitala sam da lh zna varirati, ići gore dolje, i više puta kroz ciklus, mada je ova tvoja crtica pretamna za tako nešto (po mom mišljenju). meni, npr. do pravog tamnjenja zna nekoliko puta promijeniti jačinu, ali lagaaaano (netko to ne bi ni primjetio, ali kad gledaš iz svih kuteva, svašta se vidi)
mogu ti jedino ponovno pokazati moje lh testiće od prije dva ciklusa, tu se vidi na 16 DC 12:00 da je crtica počela tamniti, dok je sljedeća opet bila svjetlija, da bi na 17 DC 15:00 druga crtica opet bila otprilike jednaka onoj dan prije.
http://public.fotki.com/macka1/lh/lh1.html
ali svakoj od nas drugačije tamni, nekome je taj proces duži, nekome kraći...

----------


## dora13

maco, e tak odprilike su i moji testići tamnili od četvrtka do jučer, al onda odjednom negativan u roku od par sati, tak da vjerujem da nisam uhvatila taj najjači tren.....
al mislim da je nemoguće da je test skooooro pozitivan a drugi dan nema test crte......a da nije bila O....ma gluposti, vjerujem da je bila O i da smo uspjeli konačno!!!  :D

----------


## macka

*dora*, ma u biti i nije važno jesi li ili nisi uhvatila najjaču crticu (peak), bitno je da ste vi bili vrijedni odmah nakon toga, jer O nastupa u roku od 12-24 sata nakon peak-a.

~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ste pogodili _u sridu_!

----------

